# Did the strain of IVF end your relationship? Or did you need a loan to pay for IVF?



## writeremma (Mar 10, 2016)

Hi All,
I’m writing a feature on the realities of IVF for YOU magazine, as we’re campaigning for IVF to become safer and more affordable. I am keen to speak to anyone based in the UK who’s had either of the following experiences. 
1.The strain of IVF caused your relationship to end. (Whether you are now single, went on to use a sperm donor or are now with a new partner, I’d love to hear from you).
OR
2. Paying for IVF was a big financial struggle. Perhaps you had to re-mortgage your home, take out bank loans, borrow from family or get a second job to pay for it. (It needs to be someone who has spent at least £20,000 on IVF over several cycles, as we’re aiming to illustrate how expensive IVF can become).
Please do get in touch if you’ve had either of the experiences above and are happy to help with the feature. I’d need to speak to you over the phone and include a photo of you in the piece. I can read the copy back to you and we can include a mention of a charity, support group, clinic, book or blog etc. Please contact me asap on [email protected] if you’d like to find out more. Feel free to circulate this request.
Many thanks! Emma
Freelance writer and editor


----------

